# H: Dark Elves, Blood Angels, Imperial Guard; W: Cash moneyz



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Since the release of the BA codex, I've since become less enamored at having a second army that is all assaulty, especially when my main army is, well, the same.

*EDIT:* I will also be interested in trading for Necrons!

Time to clean out the closet!

PM me (or post here) if interested, will haggle prices there.

Note: Although many of the marines here are pictured without weapons/backpacks, I will include them when shipping (I've left them off for ease of painting, and I assure you they are here!)

*Dark Elves:* - *SOLD*

*Blood Angels/Space Marines:*
Terminator Assault Squad x4: Partially painted/primed, have FW BA shoulderpads









Chaplain in Terminator armour: mostly painted









Terminator Captain, unassembled









Predator with autocannon, lascannon sponsons, unpainted x2









Baal Predator with flamestorm cannon, primed (will post pictures)

Baal Predator with assault cannon, partially painted

Baal Predator with assault cannon, based with white (will post pictures)

Scout squad with sniper rifles, based

Tactical Squad (SGT w/PW, 1x ML)









Drop Pod x1: Partially assembled, unpainted

Landspeeder x1: assembled, primed









Death Company, assorted x13









*I'm certain there are more, so watch this area for updates!*

*Imperial Guard:*
Sentinal x1: opened, unassembled

Heavy Weapon Squad x1: opened, unassembled

Cadian Squad x1: assembled, unpainted with Pig Iron heads (same as below) (will post pictures)









Commissar Yarrick (finecast): opened, unassembled

40x Pig Iron closed visor head sprues


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

And updated with pictures for pretty much everything except for two of the Baal Preds... which I seem to have misplaced...


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Updated again!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Anything you want trade wise you crazy bastard you? (Yes i see lots of good additions for my army lol)

Such as any of these...

Devastators, 2x SGTs, 4s lascannon, 2x plasma cannon, 2x missile launcher, 1x MM
Death Company, assorted x13
Vanguard squad x1 (metal): assembled, primed (will post pictures)
Techmarine with Servitors (finecast): assembled, unpainted
Landspeeder x1: assembled, primed
Drop Pod x1: Partially assembled, unpainted
Lemartes, Guardian of the Lost: unpainted, unassembled
Scout squad with sniper rifles, based
Scout squad with sniper rifles, painted
Sanguinary Priest, primed
Baal Predator with assault cannon, partially painted
Furioso Dreadnought, assembled, unpainted
Predator with autocannon, lascannon sponsons, painted
Terminator Assault Squad: New in Box, have Forgeworld BA shoulderpads
Terminator Assault Squad x4: Partially painted/primed, have FW BA shoulderpads
Predator with autocannon, lascannon sponsons, unpainted x2


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

What do you happen to have? I'm currently debating what army to get into next...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Boc said:


> What do you happen to have? I'm currently debating what army to get into next...


Lots of FUCKING Eldar....lots....and some necron stuff oh and some happy fellows called FW wraithseer for the eldar i forgot to list since i dont really want to part with it....but for the right trade...i will


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd be interested in some 'crons, already bought/painted/sold an army of Eldar so not quite as... tasty haha. PM me with what you've got and your priority on your want list.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Pm sent -_- Take eldar or lotr again!!!!! i must reach 20k!!!!!!!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Updated with some sales, shit's going like hot cakes, let me know!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Update sent to ya of what i have...i looked in the big scary box D:


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Updated with another box of termies I found in storage...


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Land Raider and 2x NIB termie squads are now sold.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Updated again.

Let's go gents, gotta get the wife a christmas present! Or... just spend more on Necrons 

Also, will trade for 'crons!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Updated with sold stuff, no more devastators or vanguard squad.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

All Dark Elves sold, techmarine w/servitors, painted assault squad, sternguard, sanguinary guard, and ironclad dread sold.

As always, PM me or post here with $ offers or trades (for 'crons)!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Updated with other sells...

Who wants the rest!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Stuff still currently for sale (all are up on eBay as well, still 6 days remaining on the auctions)

Time to clean out the last of my Loyalist crap!

Space Marine Chaplain in Terminator Armour - starting at $9.00

Imperial Guard Army - Starting at $85.00 - Includes Cadian Squad, Heavy Weapons Squad, Sentinel, Commissar Yarrick (finecast), and 60x Pig Iron Heavy Infantry heads

Daemonettes of Slaanesh - Starting at $15.00

Space Marine Drop Pod - Starting at $18.00

Pedro Kantor - Starting at $7.50

Space Marine Tactical Squad - Starting at $22.00

Space Marine Landspeeder - Starting at $18.00

Space Marine Scouts - Starting at $12.00

Space Marine Predator A - Starting at $26.00

Space Marine Predator B - Starting at $28.00

Space Marine Baal Predator A - Starting at $28.00

Space Marine Baal Predator B - Starting at $24.00

Space Marine Baal Predator C - Starting at $28.00

Space Marine Death Company x12 - Starting at $45.00

All shipping is $4.00 for domestic US, for international and APO addresses it'll vary and I'll let you know once I hit up the post office.

Either post here or PM if interested!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

All I've got left are the Imperial Guard stuff, let me know if interested!


----------

